
Horizons - What Is Reality? The Best 60 Minutes of TV I've ever Watched - evo_9
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00xxgbn
======
clyfe
I swear one day to make a startup and display "Not available to your area" to
the whole US.

[http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6110859/BBC_Horizon_2011_Wha...](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6110859/BBC_Horizon_2011_What_is_Reality_HDTV_x264_AC3_MVGroup)

~~~
Gibbon
It's on youtube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr5nWRE-LAE>

My favourite Horizons episode so far is "How long is a piece of string?"
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQU1AcWUnpo>

